# Donor Egg in Serum with Endometriosis anyone?



## Littleblessing (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello everyone

Im new on here! Im thinking of heading to Serum for DE. I have stage 2 endo, had two laps and due for a third lap in November. I know that having endo decreases your chances even further. So has anyone here been through this process? I understand I need to get immune issues tested etc. Also serum apparently is one of the only clinics that does advanced hysteroscopy, is this true? where they meticulously pierce the lining for implantation, where as surgeons in the UK do it 'blind'. Anyone experience on that side of it? Im open to other clinics as I haven't made up my mind which one. Id be so grateful for advice, its not easy keeping it to yourself all the time!

Many thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Softie,

I have just read your post and didn't want to read and run. I too have Grade 2 endo and have had a number of laps. I went to Serum for DE and was successful first time. I didn't have a Serum hysteroscopy prior to treatment. I found Penny to be extremely thorough and as a result we have our little miracle.

Best of luck with your decision.

Andante


----------



## Littleblessing (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks so much for your reply. It's really cheered me up! Congrats and I hope I have the same luck as you xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

yes I am a DE endo lady. I am currently 16 weeks pg with DE after many many surgeries, I had the Greek hysteroscopy in March which was much more thorough than the UK hysto, I didn't have DE treatment at Serum in the end but if you get thr treatment protocol right you should get lucky, I believed a gluten free diet in the lead up to reduce inflammation really helped x


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi softie,

I wondered if you'd gone any further with Serum or egg donation?  I've got stage 4 endometriosis and we're about 6 months into a 2 year wait here in the uk. Initially i was against going abroad as i like the systems the UK have got in place for both children and donors, and as a result I haven't researched any. I think maybe I should now, as I'm only basing my decision on one discussion at our hospital.

NNN


----------

